# Anyone had +ve on one OPK and -ve on another brand testing at same time?



## annabiss (Apr 16, 2008)

hi there,

just wondering if anyone could give me some advice on these damn OPKs. 

Been testing the last week and last three mornings have had positive readings (varying degrees, faint, dark then fainter again) on one brand (OvuTel?) and this morning tested with another brand too (OvuNow) and nothing doing on that one. These brands may not be in the UK and only Australian brands?

Is this normal? Do the brands vary in their sensitivity? I am testing first thing in the morning as this is what fert. cons told me to do as I could not be doing with the no drinking for 3 hours thing and consequently didn't get on v. well with them last year when ttc.

Just a bit confused wondering if first brand gave me false readings and then reading on FF that people who have PCOS shouldn't use OPKs due to high LH levels of PCOS sufferers (just had hycosy done which indicated PCOS but not had dr give definitive diagnosis yet).

I know that some people say ignore them and just bms all the time to be sure but DH and I have had 14 months of that with very long irregular cycles so it can be a bit draining and we would like to be more targeted from now on!!

Thanks for reading guys.

Annabissxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Unlike hpts, ideally OPKs should be used from around 12-8pm.  Majority of women will get the LH surge in the morning and it can take a few hours to synthesise in your pee....so when checking with OPKs, try to avoid drinking for 3-4 hours beforehand and test from mid-day onwards.

The reason you could be getting one +ve and one -ve on different brand OPKs at same time of day is due to the sensitivity of the OPK.

I wouldn't hold too much with them though....they're not reliable, only detect LH surge and not ovulation.......and become an expensive obsession.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## annabiss (Apr 16, 2008)

hi Natasha,

THanks for that. The more I find out the more I tend to agree with you that they are just an expensive and confusing obsession! Enough for us to obsess about with them on top I think. My fertility cons said to do them in the morning as I have not got on well with them in the past as I drink a lot of water and was always confused about whether urine was too diluted etc etc.
Anyway, I am now about to go on Clomid  next cycle and apparently they are even  less reliable for women on CLomid so although I will use them I will not be placing too much store in the results.
BTW I see your posts a lot and you are a font of knowledge on the conception stuff!! Thanks for being such a support to lots of the people on here. Also, I do like seeing your posts and the pic of you in the COok Islands, one of my fav. places in the world to be! 
Chat to you again sometime i'm sure
annaxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Annabiss

I charted my cycle this month. The OPKs showed a very feint surge in LH but not the dark line that is classified as a surge. A couple of days later I had a call from the clinic in Spain who have a donor for me. As a result I ended up having a pelvic scan at the end of the month. In the scan I was told by the nurse that there were clear signs that I had definately ovulated that month - you could see where the follicle had been released from.

Helen
x


----------

